# IQ 110/Party Guru



## danbono (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi All I'm between buying either one of these for my Brinkmanns Smoke N Pit. Would like to hear from those that already have used either one.Which would be an easy install etc.

Thanks Dan

PS I was sold on the IQ 110 till I saw the Party Guru.


----------



## danbono (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is a pic of what my vent/door looks like.

Thanks Dan













DSC02107.JPG



__ danbono
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## danbono (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi All Com on guys/girls some one out there who has either one these on there cheap offset.

Just wondering how good they work for the $$.

Thanks Dan

PS if noithing else this reply  will get the thread back to the top.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 16, 2013)

bump for ya!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## jdwalker (Oct 16, 2013)

I have used the guru in its many forms with great success. The only concern would be an adaptor for your vent. They are great folks over at BBQ Guru. Give them a call and they will be able to tell you if there is an adapter for you. If not, something could be fabricated to work.


----------



## tommy012175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok.  Bbq guru told me i couldnt use the party q on my chargriller offset.   Did you????

I have 2 kamodos and cant decide on the partyq or pm110.   

What you thing.


----------



## danbono (Oct 18, 2013)

HI I was told the same thing about my Smoke N Pit.

Dan


----------



## tommy012175 (Oct 18, 2013)

Iq110 and 120 can work on any pit.  Just buy the other adapters you need.  

I just bought 110 for now.  Buy 2 more buy january.    Start comps may.


----------



## danbono (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi  Will the IQ110's work on a COS/Cheap Offset Smoker, that might have some leaks?

Thanks Dan


----------



## tommy012175 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## tommy012175 (Oct 19, 2013)

Have to get standard kit.


----------



## danbono (Oct 19, 2013)

OK Thanks  I've read that leaky COS the 110 does not work so good..Did you use the 110 on COS.

Dan


----------



## danbono (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All another controller has has entered the contest.
Let me know what you guys think about IT.
Thanks Dan
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?ma...roducts_id=205

/ message  sig

__________________


----------

